# spanking stick



## daisie31 (Jul 1, 2006)

so last night at work, we were all sititng around discussing parenting. i said OMG i saw this stick on the web last night that is made for spanking kids, it has scriptures on it! can you imagine? well one of the other mamas said, well it is just made out of a soft plastic, not wood, it's just meant to sting.....sooooooooo it's ok to *slap* your child as long as it just stings? i replied that i would NEVER want to hit my son with anything for any reason. boy did i get the *oh man she is clueless* looks. i mean really, i ONLY have a 10 month old so what do i really know? i must be naive huh???? i just was floored. then one mama went on to say that some days she has to spank her son like five times before he gets it. i said, so you think that maybe it isn't working??? he is THREE for pete's sake. nope, it works, he just needs to *get it*. wow! how is it that mamas like that have no problem spewing bad assvice? and have a captive audience at that?


----------



## Dal (Feb 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *daisie31* 
one mama went on to say that some days she has to spank her son like five times before he gets it. i said, so you think that maybe it isn't working???

This made me chuckle though of course the subject matter isn't funny.

A friend of mind is totally mainstream in her parenting. She once threatened her children in front of me and I blurted out "No violence" (first thing that came to mind). I can't remember what she said to that but I think I responded that "violence begets violence" or that "violence is not the answer" or something like that. They were on their way out the door and she's used to strong opinions so she wasn't really phased or surprised. Anyway... though she KNOWS that I'm disgusted by "spanking," she tells me about it anyway. She watches one little boy that she doesn't even seem to like, even though she's watched him full time since he was a baby and he's now 5 years old. She said that this boy is SO BAD that ANYONE, even me WOULD BEAT HIM. Huh? What does this mean that she does to the boy!?! I can't even remember how I responded to that doozie. Not as strongly as I should have. I'm sure she didn't mean it literally, but what a horrid thing to think, let alone to say.

It's odd how people don't care about how offensive or inappropriate what they are saying can be to others. I've been vegan since 2000 and my grandma, dad, MIL, and others who know that I've been vegan for years still go on and on about nonvegan foods that they like, telling me the recipes and so on. Um. I. Don't. Care. I wouldn't eat that if I was paid to; I see it as the rotting corpse of an abused animal. Why are you telling me about your yummy steak? I wonder what variant of this I might be doing!


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

Blech!







:


----------



## Hannahsmummy (Oct 12, 2006)

I'm not really sure which I find creepier, the actual stick or the woman who admits to having to spank her son fives times until he "gets it"


----------



## Blu Razzberri (Sep 27, 2006)

Here's a link for you. It's titled "baby whipping exposed: a victim remembers"

http://www.geocities.com/cddugan/Roy...penLetter.html

I wasn't spanked like this when I was a kid, I was spanked open palm on my bum; but some of this hits home for me as an adult, how I felt as a child. I was spanked quite often as an older child (though my mother disputes this); and I remember how angry I became over the years to; in the end, start fighting back. The results: I was moving out and being kicked out of my parents house at 14; and after much moving in and out in and out; I ended up moving out permanently at 16 years old.

You can sign an anti-rod petition at http://www.stoptherod.net


----------



## carolhagan (Oct 21, 2006)

Grr.. one of my biggest pet peeves is when a mother tells me "if you had my children, you would spank them too" It annoys the ever loving sh*t out of me. My children can be a handful at times, but I would never consider spanking as an option, and I doubt any child is "bad" enough to make me want to abuse them. I HATE HATE HATE that phrase.


----------



## bu's mama (Mar 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *carolhagan* 
...t any child is "bad" enough to make me want to abuse them...

It reminds me of the excuse for domestic violence that the woman makes him hit her







:


----------



## lolar2 (Nov 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *daisie31* 
i saw this stick on the web last night that is made for spanking kids, it has scriptures on it! can you imagine?

Oh my.... Do any of you watch LOST?

"Or what, you'll hit me with your Jesus stick?"


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)




----------



## malibusunny (Jul 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dal* 
I wonder what variant of this I might be doing!

Me, too.


----------



## carolhagan (Oct 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blu Razzberri* 
Here's a link for you. It's titled "baby whipping exposed: a victim remembers"

http://www.geocities.com/cddugan/Roy...penLetter.html

This link is very sad. It made me cry reading her letter. It also hits home for me. What I remember the most of my childhood spankings is the fear that one day my parents would go to far and beat me badly, possibly to the point of death. They never spanked me enough to be considered "abuse", but I still had that fear. Not sure why, but what a horrible thing to fear.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *carolhagan* 
Grr.. one of my biggest pet peeves is when a mother tells me "if you had my children, you would spank them too"

"And isn't it sad that you've raised children you're willing to hit?"


----------



## thefragile7393 (Jun 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lolar2* 
Oh my.... Do any of you watch LOST?

"Or what, you'll hit me with your Jesus stick?"

I thought of that too lol....on Lost it was funny of course. Actually, had I been in the OP's situation I would have thought of that and quoted it to make fun of the mom who used it.


----------



## IlluminatedAttic (Aug 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *carolhagan* 
Grr.. one of my biggest pet peeves is when a mother tells me "if you had my children, you would spank them too"

My answer is usually something along the lines of, "If your children had me for a mother they wouldn't "need" to be hit."


----------



## North_Of_60 (May 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lolar2* 
Oh my.... Do any of you watch LOST?

"Or what, you'll hit me with your Jesus stick?"

Yes, and I thought that whole scene was funny and not AT ALL derogatory (like this topic is). Mr. Eko doesn't carry his "Jesus stick" around for the purpose of hitting children.


----------



## lolar2 (Nov 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *North_Of_60* 
Yes, and I thought that whole scene was funny and not AT ALL derogatory (like this topic is). Mr. Eko doesn't carry his "Jesus stick" around for the purpose of hitting children.

Of course not. But what made the scene funny was how utterly ridiculous it would be to hit someone with a stick covered in Scripture references. So the fact that there really is such a thing, makes it all the sadder because it is so outrageous.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Oy.

That's one of my pet peeves.

I grew up in a spanking environment, every single person I knew was disciplined that way, right up into their early teens probably.

I remember one girl who was a preacher's kid, her dad and mom used to make her stand and read scriptures before they paddled her.

Talk about creating a kid who hates God. She is the most screwed up individual I have probably ever met irl.


----------

